# How did you find us?



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I have noticed a lot of newer members lurking around here. How did you hear or stumble upon pfury? Introduce yourself if you like also...


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

One of the members told me about it at Punk-fish

I believe it was Wes aka Piranha King


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

I was invited here by SMTT when the board was first starting out.


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

PFish


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I really dont remember how I found the site...I am sure it was from pfish. All I know is that once I found this place I knew I was home. Thanks Mike for making my work production decrease by about 10 times!!


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I wanted to join cuz kev was always on here so I checked it out and started to get into the hobby


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Innes somehow got me involved in this insane asylem,

I Seriously like the info regarding Current Taxonomic placement,
and scientific info regarding these fish,
This is revolutionary for this type of site, (hooked me there),
this is very unlike most of the sites dealing with Piranaha

I could care less for keeping piranaha as they are not
"my cup of tea" so to say, I still like to keep informed as to
info regarding them though, you Offer a good source here

My primary intrests are in Anachronistic, North American, And 
Livebearing fishes,


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

Polypterus said:


> Livebearing fishes,


 So I can imagine you have some pretty fanvy fancy guppies
... do you have any experince with the livebaerer pike... its the only aggresive ambush predator in that group :smile: males 4 inches, female 7 inches... ?


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

I am not new but I found this site from AQUATIQ TERRORS compliments of SMTT as PFURY was just getting started up then :smile:


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I think I was on PFish and Aquarium Hobbyist. Then someone told me of Nate's site, which had a link to PFURY







From there, I took residence here because of the mellow atmosphere and great advices!!







Most folks were accepting towards my questions and answers, never cocky about what they knew..


----------



## jdiza (May 12, 2003)

i just came across this site in search for some piranha info. i think i saw someone mention it on another board but i dont remember what one that was.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

i also stumbled across this site looking for some piranha info

glad i joined


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

I used to read Piranha in General, but once Innes and Nitrofish stopped posting it died.

So, thanks to whoever Show Me The Teeth is for posting this site over there i found this site.

I just have 1 P at the moment, just bought it yesterday, the lfs called is a "red-cheeked black piranha" I'd say it's a Spilopleura CF, but I'll have to post a pic once I have time.


----------



## Glowin_Navi (Apr 21, 2003)

While i was going through all the preparations before i brought my piranas home from the fish store, (cycling my tank, waiting for piranas to come in, etc) i was looking for info on piranas so i wouldnt be too lost when i got them. I found this site and started posting on a forum they had a link to. realized that forum sucked cause no one would post/reply, then i noticed the snazy banner for Pirana fury







havent gone back to that other place since.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> I was invited here by SMTT when the board was first starting out.


 same here


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

Lahot said:


> I used to read Piranha in General, but once Innes and Nitrofish stopped posting it died.
> 
> So, thanks to whoever Show Me The Teeth is for posting this site over there i found this site.
> 
> I just have 1 P at the moment, just bought it yesterday, the lfs called is a "red-cheeked black piranha" I'd say it's a Spilopleura CF, but I'll have to post a pic once I have time.


yes kencofish's board. you will be happy you left that place


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

How did I find the site, nah, how did the site find me, muahahahaha Heard bout it on P-Fish


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Found it on P-fish.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

first time i stumble upon this site i typed in googles search engine...to search for piranha videos..and BAM this site came up.(when the piranha video was the first page)..watched the video and was ahhhhhhhh..sweet...visited this site a few times when it only had a few members writing to each other...hehe..i just wanted info on raising my p's and got hooked while at it.....and the rest of it as they say is history..


----------



## jabster (Jan 18, 2003)

yup, SMTT link from kencofish (or whatever it was). Never went back to that hole again.







But, dam, hat was in Jan I think......well, I guess that thread is probably still on top, since few have posted since


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

yup, theres a post fro judazzz from 1-7-03 still on the first page.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Innes told me about this site and i gave it a try.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> Lahot said:
> 
> 
> > I used to read Piranha in General, but once Innes and Nitrofish stopped posting it died.
> ...


Yeah I was banned









That site really sux - I might one day e-mail Kenco and see if he will unban me











jabster said:


> yup, SMTT link from kencofish (or whatever it was). Never went back to that hole again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so its as popular as ever then?

And hey you guys that I brought over here - pleased you all like what you see









I have to thank SMTT as he brought me and all of Kenco's site over here














ROFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Show_Me_The_Teeth and PIRANHA KING were some of the first members here.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Doug aka fishman2 introduced me to the site. The rest as they say is history.


----------



## bgshortys (Apr 7, 2003)

I was looking at aquarank.com and saw P-fury up near the top so I figured it would be a good site


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

bgshortys said:


> I was looking at aquarank.com and saw P-fury up near the top so I figured it would be a good site


 sp voting does help.......hint*hint*


----------



## James Y (Mar 17, 2003)

i think it was from pfish. i liked their site better, but one "paying member" accused me of bullshibby (hahahaha) i mean bullSHIT and a few bad ass, mafioso, don't take sh*t from nobody, moderators started attacking my ass. so now, i like this site MUCH better. the people here are cool and don't think theyre the sh*t just cause theyre moderators or something... oh yeah. and since you can say" f*ck, sh*t, bitch, and all that helps too. shibby... hahaha


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I think someone pointed to the videos here from pfish.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

well don't worry james were catching on soAY YOUR SELLER FEE..DAMN IT...


----------



## Azrael (Apr 4, 2003)

I found this site via the link-page at OPEFE


----------



## James Y (Mar 17, 2003)

thePACK said:


> well don't worry james were catching on soAY YOUR SELLER FEE..DAMN IT...











hahaha. i have been warned over there. i'm sooooo scared...


----------



## Jonas (Mar 14, 2003)

i had been to quite a few sites looking for info on p's and this was the only site that really stood out. very easy to use. looks good. people on here actually know what they are talking about, and most importantly...it is mainly a forum on p's and not too much else.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Jonas said:


> i had been to quite a few sites looking for info on p's and this was the only site that really stood out. very easy to use. looks good. people on here actually know what they are talking about, and most importantly...it is mainly a forum on p's and not too much else.


 I guess you never found Kenco's site


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i think i found i link through nates site.i was searching through google and the first site i saw was nates.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

i was on pfish saw a link or something and i was home i havent been to pfish since i think once in awhile but dont really like it


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Honda99_300ex said:


> PFish


whats ur beef with pfish?











> i was on pfish saw a link or something and i was home i havent been to pfish since i think once in awhile but dont really like it


i found it off yahoo search finding for piranha


----------



## Josh (Feb 21, 2003)

Sir Nathan XXI said:


> One of the members told me about it at Punk-fish
> 
> I believe it was Wes aka Piranha King


 Hey Nate, you going to the ACA convention this year? Hope to see you there.
Josh


----------



## SexyAdonis (Mar 7, 2003)

It takes real balls to go to pfish, and some here are lacking....


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Come on people, there is no need to bash predfish, I learned a ton on information there and the staff has been very helpful in getting this site to where it is today.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Yeah - Don't bash PFish

It is a very good site


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Innes said:


> Yeah - Don't bash PFish
> 
> It is a very good site


 Yes, and if some only knew.. PFury wouldn't have started, or formed because of OG PFish members.


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

stumbled upon it while looking for care tips for my rhom


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> From there, I took residence here because of the mellow atmosphere and great advices!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nate pointed me to this site and like Al stated "took residence here because of the mellow atmosphere and great advices". Ill also add that the format on this site is very "USER FRIENDLY".


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Found it in the Predatory Fish links.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Josh, I dont think I am going to the Cichlid convention, but I will look into it. One of my buddies said something about it to me so we will see. I like this place most because its only piranhas


----------



## golfer931 (Feb 26, 2003)

pfish


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

HOLLYWOOD said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > From there, I took residence here because of the mellow atmosphere and great advices!!
> ...


 Not to mention some of the kewlest folks, whom Ive met personally, who are involved and help to stay IN the hobby!!!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> HOLLYWOOD said:
> 
> 
> > RhomZilla said:
> ...


 WORD


----------



## scrapedogg (Apr 28, 2003)

I mostly went to Nate's site to learn about Piranhas, but looked up like piranha chat or something online so he wouldn't have to email me back all of the time, I could just get help right at the snap of a finger.


----------



## cfr3 (Feb 20, 2003)

sh*t, I was the first visitor to P-fury besides X himself. Just wanted to see the video up on the net to show friends...look at what Mike has done since!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

cfr3 said:


> sh*t, I was the first visitor to P-fury besides X himself. Just wanted to see the video up on the net to show friends...look at what Mike has done since!


This is true but I wonder why your joined date is feburary....









Nothing like being in a strange state bored out of your mind for 7 months!


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

Bought some p's and I was searching for info when i came across the site.


----------



## Memphis (Apr 26, 2003)

P-Fish


----------

